# What To Do With Your Old Lighters



## Derick (24/2/14)



Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (24/2/14)

Awesome creativity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (24/2/14)

So we can expect those toys with our new orders?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (24/2/14)

That's amazing

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

iKeyaam said:


> So we can expect those toys with our new orders?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



haha, sorry lego only - when we have it


----------



## Silver (25/2/14)

Did you make those @Derick?

If so, that is highly impressive! Ingenious. Well done!


----------



## Derick (25/2/14)

No didn't make them, just found the pic on the internet - also just thought that it was quite impressive


----------



## Silver (25/2/14)

Impressive indeed
Love the way they stand up and what was used to make the wheels. 

My old lighters are still in use though since my better half is not yet fully converted to vaping. 

I plan to keep one or two trusty Bics as a memento and reminder of my smoking days. Along with a carton of Rothmans i have on display in my cupboard to remind me of my smoking days. Every time i look at it, it gives me pleasure to know i have stopped stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (25/2/14)

wow that is awesome


----------

